

On Adria Richards - jrajav
http://gist.io/5212877

======
mercurial
Can we give it a rest? There are already enough Adria Richards-related threads
floating around.

~~~
gnuvince
I agree; it's a shame that she over-reacted, that the employer of the person
who was fired over-reacted, but I think we've heard enough.

------
drtse4
Didn't knew about this (pathetic?) story, but reading the linked venturebeat
post with the explanation and the socks joke clearly this Adria doesn't come
out too well...

As an european i must admit that my first reaction to the whole thing was
thinking "only in the US", overreacting when sensible topics are involved. If
this really happened as she describe, i would have just officially warned the
guy for being _extremely_ childish/idiotic at a public event. But this is just
me and my desire to be surrounded by adults.

------
coldtea
Not only Adria Richards should apologize.

The company that fired the programmer must also.

------
hisabness
"TL;DR" should go towards the top of your writing.

